# موقع لتحويل الوحدات القياسيه بصوره سريع وسهله



## عبير عبد الرحمن (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ده موقع مفيد لتحويل اي وحده قياس لوحده اخري ماعليك الا ان تضع القيمه المراد تحويلها ويقوم الربنامج بتحويلها سريعا
http://www.islamweb.net/services/convert/default.htm
http://www.metric-conversions.org/


----------



## محمد العايدى (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندسة موقع رائع جدا


----------



## ehab_hassan (10 يونيو 2009)

الموقع فعلا" رائع بارك الله فيكى


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر دعواتكم لي من القلت


----------



## هاله المصريه (1 يوليو 2009)

موقع راءع وسهل التحويل يسر الله امرك اختي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 يوليو 2009)

موقع جميل اويي

شكرا يا عبير


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (2 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much-----------------------


----------



## hamou16 (8 يوليو 2009)

thank you, merci bien


----------



## مراد محسوب (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندسة الموقع بجد متميز


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (8 يوليو 2009)

جزيتى خيرا وأكلتى طيرا وأنجبتى جيشا يجاهدون فى سبيل الله


----------



## عبدالغني محمود (28 يوليو 2009)

موقع ممتاز والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## القلب النقي (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير عبير ..


:20:


----------



## nartop (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكي وبارك الله فيكي


----------

